# Has anyone put a



## Grassman1 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm trying to make my route go faster
I do mostly resi. And was wondering if it was worth it to put a plow on my walker mower? If not what would be best way to move snow especially aprons ?
Thx


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Grassman1 said:


> I'm trying to make my route go faster
> I do mostly resi. And was wondering if it was worth it to put a plow on my walker mower? If not what would be best way to move snow especially aprons ?
> Thx


There is a lawn tractor forum,that guys have done that.Do not know the forum,you will have to search net and find.


----------



## Grassman1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Mountain Bob said:


> There is a lawn tractor forum,that guys have done that.Do not know the forum,you will have to search net and find.


Thx


----------

